# Jax trying to be the ALPHA!!



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I just wanted to ask if anyone has any tips on how to curb my little 7 lb boss(at least he is trying to be)!

He does this low growl then barks when he wants attention or he is trying to get his way. You tell him NO! for something then he will growl/bark at you. I try really really hard not to laugh because he is soooo cute but i dont want a monster on my hands. He is extremely smart. He is only 5 months old. I make him wait his turn & i try to not let him get away with his 'attitude'. He will NOT sit still for me to brush either. He squirms all over the place if he feels like he is being confined or held for long(he doesnt really like to be held but for maybe 15 seconds). He really is a sweet dog though. Very entertaining, thats for sure!

Is this normal behavor for a small pup who is trying to find his place in the pack?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My youngest Nigel would like to be the Alpha with the boys, he knows better than with Queen Axl. I think her size scares him. I have had to break up fights between Nigel and Preston, but it hasn't happened in awhile. 

Nigel has been very pushing with the boys and family trying to get his way. Just stay firm and don't take any crap that he tries. Nigel is 8 months now and is much better. He has learned it's not working for him. He still has a way to go but he is doing better everyday. I think the fact that I am more stubborn than him, helps. I call him Dennis the Meance, full of energy all the time and looking for something to get into. But I understand the cute part, I just don't let him know how cute he really is.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my!

Well, I don't have 3 dogs, but from what I've read...it IS common for the "youngest" one to challenge the older dogs. In the dog world, they can sometimes think they are "faster, stronger, smarter" than the old farts....Just like our *human* kids can question our knowledge/opinion at times. 

I can tell you how I fixed Gucci's fighting me on "brushing", it used to be a MAJOR problem, but our trainer told me to buy a muzzle and put it on her once for a few seconds and brush her...and then the next time I brush her, just to put the muzzle on the floor in front of her for her to see.

It worked.

I didn't think it would, and I also felt VERY guilty about doing it, but I don't even have to show her the muzzle anymore. I had a real problem with her trying to bite the brush! Not anymore, she is SOOO cooperative. IT was the best $5 ever spent. ound: It was just a cheap soft one from Petsmart. I did feel SO guilty, but she was fine. Now, she just knows that she gets a chicken jerky after grooming.

I hope the MHS'rs give you the solution!

I just have book knowledge  But it sounds like he is trying to establish his place in the pack, which is quite normal. Even with YOU as alpha, there is a heirachy with them.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My three are always fighting to "be on top"!! Some days queen Lily could care less and some days she is not too willing to give up the throne. But Logan will try and try and try every day. he also does the butt in the air and bark at you until you fall over laughing - he does it cause he wants to play, and you can do nothing to get him to come or behave when he is in that mood. I usually just ignore him and he settles down.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Shannon,

As far as the grooming. In the Joyous Havanese book there is a section on groomng and getting them used to it. I pretty much did what she did and it worked. I can't say that they enjoy it, they don't come to the grooming table, I have to go get them. But they lay there and let me do what I need to do. I do save the best treats for grooming like steak, and like Kara said they know in the end they get a really good treat. I also treat as soon as I put them on the table. You could also treat after doing each side for awhile. Just don't give in, because then they think they won, and the battle will continue.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I also did all the stuff in that book too, like getting them used to the brush early, making it a "special" time, lotsa lovin' and kissin' etc...but it did NOT work. :frusty: 

Gucci thought she had to *attack* the brush or comb and believe me, that complicates things. lol


kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shannon, we just went through that with Piaget. I love the barking and demanding attention because it is so darned cute, but I know that would get to be really annoying as he got older, so we tell him "no" or "no bark". My husband does a mean "quiet" that sounds like a growl. When he would persist, he would get removed from the others, and that seemed to be the most effective part. 

Now that he is almost six months old, it is very rare for him to do it anymore. He would rather run up with a toy in his mouth, put it right in their face as if he wants one to grab it and just as they start to move he flips around and sticks his rear in their face and looks back over his shoulder with the toy to tease them. I can't ever get this behavior on video, but I am trying. It is hilarious!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I just wanted to ask if anyone has any tips on how to curb my little 7 lb boss(at least he is trying to be)!
> 
> He does this low growl then barks when he wants attention or he is trying to get his way. You tell him NO! for something then he will growl/bark at you. I try really really hard not to laugh because he is soooo cute but i dont want a monster on my hands. He is extremely smart. He is only 5 months old. I make him wait his turn & i try to not let him get away with his 'attitude'. He will NOT sit still for me to brush either. He squirms all over the place if he feels like he is being confined or held for long(he doesnt really like to be held but for maybe 15 seconds). He really is a sweet dog though. Very entertaining, thats for sure!
> 
> Is this normal behavor for a small pup who is trying to find his place in the pack?


Shannon,

Please give us video of this...it has to be so darned cute. I know it's a problem for you but soooo cute. Little Mr. Bossy with so much attitude!

It does get better with age.

Marie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I would LOVE to get a video of it but my very old cam corder is broke & i have not bought a new one. My camera will take video but i never seem to be near it when i need it or they stop doing the cute thing it was!!


----------

